# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Automatically get next Friday's date

## andrew short

Blank Timesheet.xlsHi
im trying to enter a  date in to a time sheet for a friday so that any time the sheet is opened before a friday it will automatically insert the date for the coming friday, and when that date has passed and the sheet is re opened it will automatically insert the next fridays date in the week ending box.

Any advise would be appreciated

----------


## NBVC

Try:

=TODAY()-WEEKDAY(TODAY(),3)+IF(WEEKDAY(TODAY(),3)>4,11,4)

----------


## ikflash

Sorry to be a pain NBVC, can you possible give me a formula for Sunday every week?

Thanks
Ikflash

----------


## Ron Coderre

With these rules:
If Today is NOT Sunday...return the upcoming Sunday.
Otherwise, return: Today




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Is that something you can work with?

----------


## ikflash

Thanks so much ron  :Smilie:

----------


## ahbiegarcia

Hi,

I'm doing a report that requires me to get the WE ending for every date i enter. ANd if not date is available, the next column would also be blank.

eg. if i enter 5/10/2012 on cell A1, cell B1 will yield 5/13/2012.

please help. thank you.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi and welcome to the forum

This is a 4 years old Thread.

According to the number 2 rule of the forum,...





> 2. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.



Pls, start a new,your own Thread and be sure that you will get your solution.

----------


## arlu1201

Agree with Fotis.

----------

